# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  We made a movie, in russian! фёдор покупает кофе

## PhrygianFire

Our moviegroup called "Mekaaninen Petolintu" made a russian shortfilm, that tells a story about Fyodor (фёдор), a soviet sad man on quest. The movie was made only to amuse, not to make fun russians or anyone else. Movie is purposely made "oldish" with no spoken dialogue. Subtitled in english (and also finnish, which is our native langue, finnish version can be found here). 
Russian in the film may not be perfectly accurate for I am still novice with this slavic language, but this is the best I could do. Also thanks to them, who helped me with translations on "Translate This!" -section of these forums. 
Russians were not harmed during the filming   ::   
[video:1y2u0jmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ5SjZz-YpA&feature=related[/video:1y2u0jmw]

----------


## studyr

Buying coffee Fjodor should pick up his cell phone and ask: " Boss! What kind of coffee you want? They have arabica and robusta. And on the label of the  bottle on the last frames of the movie you should print: "COFFEE"  ::

----------


## Wowik

Хороший фильм. 
Только вот природа слишком северная — немного не похожа на типично русскую  ::

----------


## Rtyom

::   ::   
That was interesting. But I didn’t understand anything going on in the movie.   ::

----------


## PhrygianFire

> Хороший фильм.

 Thanks   

> Только вот природа слишком северная — немного не похожа на типично русскую

 This one I couldn't get. In english if I may ask? 
edit. "The nature is too arctic - That just doesn't look like a typical russia enviroment" correct?

----------


## Leof

This is a wonderful movie!
I absolutelly loved the scenes with the road - the ones where Fjodor goes there and backa and the other where everyone comes from the woods and back. The first road episode was truly great! I had a complete illusion I watch the real old dumb movie!

----------


## Оля

> Только вот природа слишком северная — немного не похожа на типично русскую

 Why?   ::  I wouldn't say so. The landscape is typical Russian.

----------


## PhrygianFire

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Только вот природа слишком северная — немного не похожа на типично русскую    Why?   I wouldn't say so. The landscape is typical Russian.

 Well, since movie has been shot in Finland, I would believe the landscape looks pretty same on easter side of the border also. But I haven't been in Russia ever, so I may be mistaken. 
We should bear in mind that Russia is enormous country, possibly largest in world, and landscape probably appear compleately different near border of Korea than it do in Karelia. 
Thanks for positive response of the film! You may also critisize it as well if you like.

----------


## delog

> possibly largest in world

 Всегда было интересно, что там говорят о России зарубежом. Некоторые японцы, например, думают, что Хиросимы и Нагасаки бомбили русские... Мда... Ну да ладно, мне вот интересно, в США в школах говорят о том, что это были они или тоже все на русских сваливают? Ах, да, *PhrygianFire*, Russia is largest country in the world, you never seen political map? Big spot on half Eurasia - is Russia. Second big country is Canada (two times less Russia).

----------


## Wowik

> Why?   I wouldn't say so. The landscape is typical Russian.

 На среднюю полосу России похожи разве только кадры с дорогой в поле. Там, где виден лес крупным планом, видна северная природа: Карелия-Финляндия. Деревья низковаты, лес подзаболочен...

----------


## Wowik

> edit. "The nature is too arctic - That just doesn't look like a typical russia enviroment" correct?

 The nature is rather northern. That just doesn't look like a typical central Russia environment.
The trees would be higher and more branchy  :: . That  looks like north Russia, Karelia, Kola or Finland.

----------

